# 2012 Nissan Versa Revealed as New Global Compact Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has unveiled the design of its new global compact sedan at the China (Guangzhou) International Automobile Exhibition. Going by the name Sunny in China, it will be badged as the Versa in North America.

Historically, the Sentra and the Sunny were the same vehicle, but that began to change two model year's ago when Nissan moved production of the U.S.-spec Sentra to the U.S. and the introduction of the Tiida/Versa.

Nissan says the new global vehicle will be sold in a total of 170 countries worldwide.

With styling elements obviously borrowed from the Altima, it's a big improvement over the current Versa – but that's not saying much. Up front there's a MacPherson strut front suspension and torsion beam rear end, in China that car will get a 1.5-liter 4-cylinder engine mated with an Xtronic CVT. Nissan won't be participating at the 2011 Detroit Auto Show, but we'd look to see more on this new Versa at the New York Auto Show in April.

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Revealed as New Global Compact Car* on AutoGuide.com


----------

